
Show HN: KickAssSubtitles – browser-based subtitle searcher and converter - grzes
https://kickasssubtitles.com
======
grzes
Hi there HN!

i'd like to share with you a side-project i've been working on recently. To
describe it shortly - its browser-based subtitle searcher & converter. You can
think of it as a really simplistic clone of opensubtitles.org for instance.

The project is open-source :) You can find the repository here:

[https://github.com/kickasssubtitles/kickasssubtitles](https://github.com/kickasssubtitles/kickasssubtitles)

I would greatly appreciate your feedback. I have plans to add more site-
translations and expose an API in the future.

Cheers!

